# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  BlockIt - аналог NoScript для оперы

## Meow_CAT

Вот откопал такой UserJS скрипт для оперы, который блокирует другие скрипты, но правда еще не очень разобрался в нем, как с ним работать. Вроде и инструкция есть, но мне кажется, что что-то лишнее можно легко упустить.
Кто нибудь сталкивался с этим UserJS? Реально ли это достойная замена фаерфоксу с его NoScript? И вообще интересует мнение экспертов по безопасности. Безопасна ли опера, или лучше фаерфокса с его аддоном ничего нету? Использую Opera 10.51.
ссылка на форум этого скрипта - http://my.opera.com/community/forums....dml?id=241208

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## chap

Я пользовался,но сейчас есть поновее http://unite.opera.com/application/641/ удобно,мне кажется.Почти NoScript,хотя если развитие продолжиться,как знать...

----------


## Клименко Дмитрий

У оперы есть блокировка javascript, но она реагирует вообще на все 
(то есть даже скачать с файлообменника не получится)

----------


## chap

> то есть даже скачать с файлообменника не получится


Всё получится- у Оперы можно настроить каждый сайт отдельно :094: .

----------

